# Portabeles Echo



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (5. November 2015)

Tach zusammen. Für Weihnachten möchte ich mir doch gerne selbst nen Geschenk machen  Ich überlege schon seit längerem mir nen Echo zu kaufen. Da ich selbst kein Boot besitze und mal hier und mal dort unterwegs bin wollte ich mal wissen ob es portabele Echos gibt. Sprich mit Monitor ggf. Halterung und dem Sonar was man dann einfach ins Wasser lässt. Falls es sowas gibt, wie gut ist sowas, und was würde es kosten? Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Michael_05er (5. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

hi,
 da gibt es verschiedene Modelle. Einige sind auch hier im Forum besprochen. Schau mal hier z.B.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281864
 Das Vexilar Sonarphone ist ein Beispiel für ein mobiles Echolot, das aufs Smartphone sendet. Ich habe es nicht selber (noch nicht, aber Weihnachten naht ), aber ein Angelkumpel hat es und mir gefällt es sehr gut. 

 Alternativ gibt es z.B. noch das Humminbird Smartcast oder das Deeper Smart Fishfinder. 

 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

Hi danke für den Tipp. . Leider meine ich solche echos nicht da sie meinet Meinung nach ungeignet sind.. wieviel Aufwand ist es denn ein komplett mo tiertes Echo von einem Boot zum anderen mit zu nehme  ?


----------



## alex.kigitovic (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

Ruf mal bei Schlageter Echolotzentrum an. Die können dir alles beantworten und machen dir nen guten Preis.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomsen83 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*



alex.kigitovic schrieb:


> Ruf mal bei Schlageter Echolotzentrum an. Die können dir alles beantworten und machen dir nen guten Preis.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Genau, ruf den mal an.... der wird dir nen Garmin empfehlen, wetten?
Herr Schlageter ist was Echolottechnik angeht sehr kompetent. Das streite ich nicht ab. Das "Problem" ist aber, er ist kein Angler. Er hat es aber wie kein anderer verstanden, sich so in Szene zu setzen, dass sobald das Wort Echolot irgendwo auftaucht, er von irgend jemand ins Gespräch gebracht wird...#q
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dir auch Zweitmeinungen aus anderen  kompetenten Shops einzuholen, die Ahnung von Echoloten haben UND Angler  sind...

Vielleicht für dich als Anhaltspunkte in Vorbereitung auf eventuelle Beratungsgespräche und für uns als Beratungsgrundlage:
- Wie hoch ist dein Budget?
- Soll es nen Kombi-Gerät werden (GPS und Echo)?
- Farbe o. SW? (nimm Farbe!!!)
- Downscan und Sidescan bzw. -imaging notwendig?
- Welcher Gewässertyp wird primär befischt?
- Willst du eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen?

Grundsätzlich gibt es für fast alle Echos auch bei den Händlern portable-Pakete. Sprich mit Tasche, Akku, Geberstange, Ladegerät. Bitte beachten: je nach Bootsgeschwindigkeit kannste die meisten Geberstangen vergessen. Die biegen sich krumm und hier muss dann nachinvestiert werden.


----------



## alex.kigitovic (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

Es ging mir Primär darum das er erfährt was es für Portable möglichkeiten gibt. Das bei Schlageter nur Garmin empfohlen wird kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber ich habe auch vor nem halben Jahr angefragt das mag zu dieser Zeit schon wieder anders sein. Und natürlich sollte man sich mehrere Angebote einholen. Dafür ist das Angebot ja schließlich. Die Technik wird dort aber super erklärt und die mögliche Mobilmachung auch.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomsen83 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

Jup genau, das mit Garmin geht jetzt seit ca. nem halben Jahr so|supergri. Sind ja auch gute Geräte, sagt ja keiner was.
Ich sach ja auch, die Beratung als solches ist gut, die Preise sind ok, aber das Zusammenbringen von Technik und notwendiger Funktionalität und den Ansprüchen eines Anglers machen andere (natürlich nur aus meiner Sicht) besser.


----------



## strohmer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

Stichwort portable : Ich habe meine Sonarphone (und auch Vorhänger) mit Eigenlösungen portabel gemacht, weil mir die fertigen Pakete (wie zB Schlageter) zu teuer waren. Die Batterie passt wunderbar in einen CD-Kasten. Auf demselben wird im Boot das Display / Tablet befestigt. Die Geberstange ist ratzfatz aus einem Aluprofil gefertigt und schwupps, ist das Ganze portabel. Ich teile mir mein Boot mit einem Freund und da wir nicht immer zusammen unterwegs sind, hat jeder seine eigene portable Lösung. Passt dann auch mal an andere Kleinboote


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*



strohmer schrieb:


> Stichwort portable : Ich habe meine Sonarphone (und auch Vorhänger) mit Eigenlösungen portabel gemacht, weil mir die fertigen Pakete (wie zB Schlageter) zu teuer waren. Die Batterie passt wunderbar in einen CD-Kasten. Auf demselben wird im Boot das Display / Tablet befestigt. Die Geberstange ist ratzfatz aus einem Aluprofil gefertigt und schwupps, ist das Ganze portabel. Ich teile mir mein Boot mit einem Freund und da wir nicht immer zusammen unterwegs sind, hat jeder seine eigene portable Lösung. Passt dann auch mal an andere Kleinboote


so hab´ ich das auch gemacht, anstelle des cd-kastens hab´ ich ´nen unviversalwerkzeugkoffer genommen. 
so ein teil - http://www.hornbach.de/data/shop/D04/001/700/424/928/DV_8_3882855_06_4c_RO_20120620143342.jpg
das ganze passend mit schaumstoff ausgekleidet - perfekt.


----------



## alex.kigitovic (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

Welches der Sonarphone Geräten ist denn gemeint? Die Wenigsten wissen das es nicht nur den Tpod gibt. Ich denke ihr redet von dem SP200. Der Threadersteller hatte glaub ich eher den SP100 gesehen.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

jo, irgendwie bin ich da raus, ich hab´ das sonarphone überlesen.
meinte ich auch nicht, ich hab´ ein uralt lowrance echolot und dies halt auch nicht fest installiert, sondern "portable".
darum ging es doch dem themenstarter, zu wissen wie viel aufwand so etwas ist.


----------



## gründler (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

Wer keine Geberstange bauen möchte und Saugnäpfen vertraut der baut sich aus diesen Dingern nen Geberhalter,hält wie bombe und ist im Wallerforum auch von etlichen erprobt und für gut befunden bei voller fahrt mit 40-...PS.

:VmcAAOSw~bFWJ1bU" target="_blank">http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-x-Doppel-Saugheber-12cm-Glasheber-Gummisauger-Satz-Saugnapf-Halter-Glassauger-/261100563031?hash=item3ccace6a57:g:VmcAAOSw~bFWJ1bU



Ne tasche Koffer etc.fürs Echo findet man im Baumarkt und einen Geberhalter bauen ist kein hexenwerk egal ob mit Aluprofil oder mit Fensterhebesaugnäpfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

Hallo Leute,

danke für die vielen Tips. Ich nehme einfach mal die Vorlage und beantworte sie, damit man den Suchumkreis etwas eindämmen kann...

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget? Circa 6-700 Euro
- Soll es nen Kombi-Gerät werden (GPS und Echo)? Denke eher nur Echo
- Farbe o. SW? (nimm Farbe!!!) dann Farbe ))
- Downscan und Sidescan bzw. -imaging notwendig? denke standard Downscan
- Welcher Gewässertyp wird primär befischt? ja da ich Portugal lebe Meer. Sollte ich mal nach DE fliegen oder im Inland fischen wollen auch Süsswasser..
- Willst du eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen? Nein

hoffe das Hilft etwas. BTW, soetwas mit der Alustange hatte ich schonmal bei Youtube gesehen. War mir aber nicht ganz sicher obs hält.. Kommt beim kauf eines Echos eine Batterie mit oder muss die gekauft werden? 

Fragen über Fragen..|rolleyes


----------



## Jose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

noch 5 tage*, ich fang schon mal an:
mein echo ist immer und überall bei mir. und ich muss es noch nicht mal tragen :m


*11.11. |clown:


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (7. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*

Hallo Jose, es ist immer gut  möglichst umfassend informiert zu sein, dann fällt es leichter die Spreu vom (Informations)Weizen zu trennen. Jeder Händler ist in erster Linie Geschäftsmann, das darf man nicht vergessen. Den meisten Empfehlungen, die hier im Forum ausgesprochen werden, fehlt in der Regel schon deshalb der sachliche Abstand, als die wenigsten Erfahrungen mit einer umfassenden Anzahl von Echoloten mitbringen.
  Ich würde Dir empfehlen folgende Beiträge aus einem anderen Forum einmal genauer anzuschauen.
  Da erhältst Du eine Fülle an Information, die die ein oder andere Deiner Fragen sicher beantworten wird. 



http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/technik/wie-finde-ich-das-richtige-echolot-fuer-mich
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/technik/mobile-echolote-von-garmin-think-big-umruesten
  [FONT=&quot]http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/echolote-mobil-machen-sicher-und-mit-neuester-technik[/FONT]


----------



## tomsen83 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*



Fabilx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> danke für die vielen Tips. Ich nehme einfach mal die Vorlage und beantworte sie, damit man den Suchumkreis etwas eindämmen kann...
> 
> ...



Wenn du auf dem Meer unterwegs bist, nimm ein kombigerät. Insbesondere zum markieren und wiederfinden interessanter spots unabdingbar. Da die tiefen dann sicherlich auch mal häufig über 20m liegen, vergiss Downscan. Bis ca 30m funzt das noch einigermaßen, dann is pumpe. Achtung: downscan bzw -imaging ist nicht das Standardechobild!

Für dein Budget kannst du dir ein wirklich gutes Kombigerät mit nur Echo anschaffen. Ich empfehle dir 5" als größe. Humminbird gilt allgemein als "einfacher" in der Bedienung. telefonier ein paar Händler ab und lass dir Angebote machen.


----------



## gründler (7. November 2015)

*AW: Portabeles Echo*



Fabilx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> danke für die vielen Tips. Ich nehme einfach mal die Vorlage und beantworte sie, damit man den Suchumkreis etwas eindämmen kann...
> 
> ...


 
Wie gesagt aus einen normalen Echo,kann sich jeder selbst ein Portabel bauen und alles was man an Zubehör brauch, findet man im Baumarkt etc. 

Welche Marken usw.empfehle ich jetzt nichts, weil da scheiden sich die Geister,ich selber fahre Lowrancegeräte hatte aber auch schon andere an Board.

Was ich dir noch mitgeben kann.... nimm kein zu kleinen Bildschirm 7er oder 9er Reihe bei Lowrance zb.  darunter würde ich persönlich nicht mehr gehen.

|wavey:


----------

